# ID Tags for Hives



## justbee01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, I was looking around for simple, cost effective ID tags that I could nail onto hives to standardize and identify them. It took me a while to figure out that an engraving place, or amazon wasn't going to get me what I was looking for at a good price. I finally called an industrial supply store (Acklands and Greggs, both are Canadian companies but I'm sure there is something similar in most places locally) and found exactly what I was wanted for at about 1$ each.

I just thought I'd share the information and maybe save some other people some phone calls!

Pictures are below


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Cut salvaged vinyl siding for free. Makes great tags for anything you want to tag- hives, trees, pot plants, etc...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Spray paint stencil 

I use a sharpie for notes (lasts a few years)


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

livestock tags work well, 15.00 for 100 for the ones for sheep and goats, a variety of colors.


----------



## justbee01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas! Looked into the livestock tags, as far as 'pre-made' items go, those definitely seem like the best option


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Ear tags for cattle - as mentioned some come as different sizes and colors and, some come already numbered, just nail or screw them on the hive.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I use license plate cut them up and arrange --numbers and letters--from cars and trucks


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Did you ever hear that phrase: Cheap, Fast, Good, you can pick any two but not all three.

Well, THIS is all three. Add easy, versatile, and weatherproof to the list of adjectives as well, you can get it almost anywhere.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I just bought a new Dodge Journey and it is marked with Data Dot on all parts that can be resold buy a chop shop.
It can only be removed buy grinding it off and cant be seen as it goes on clear.
It is read with a microscope.
The data dot's each have a number on them. 

I was thinking this might be a good way to mark my hives and frames to be able to track them if they should go for a ride I did not set up. 

Here is one link to them.
http://www.datadotusa.com/technology.htm


----------



## dave w in virginia (Dec 28, 2016)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> I just bought a new Dodge Journey and it is marked with Data Dot on all parts that can be resold buy a chop shop.
> It can only be removed buy grinding it off and cant be seen as it goes on clear.
> It is read with a microscope.
> The data dot's each have a number on them.
> ...


That looks good. Any idea about the price?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

On this link around $200.
http://www.datadotdna.com/au/shop/


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I think regular mouth canning lids for mason canning jars (the small opening) with the sharpie marker such as JConnolly linked above would work well for tags. Drill a small hole or two to pin or screw them to the hive. I have not tried this yet but maybe will this spring. I've been considering the livestock tags for awhile and was planning on getting some of those this spring.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I bought these for 30 cents each. Made of vinyl, I change codes with pins.

I think there are generic types found at
Www.beemaid.com for maybe 50 cents a piece


----------



## ahwolle (Sep 20, 2016)

Harbor Freight letter stamp kit - $15. Old soda cans, pie pans, et al, cut with free scissors from Harbor Freight. If you're really cheap, forgo stamps, and bear down using a pen to indent the metal. Ink may fade but impression won't.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Gumpy said:


> I think regular mouth canning lids for mason canning jars (the small opening) with the sharpie marker such as JConnolly linked above would work well for tags. Drill a small hole or two to pin or screw them to the hive. I have not tried this yet but maybe will this spring. I've been considering the livestock tags for awhile and was planning on getting some of those this spring.


Just to clarify, that's an oil paint stick, not a regular marker. So it holds up to the weather and UV sunlight. I've been using them for several years now and so far it's the easiest. I just write my lettering right on the hive body in paint.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Black wide tip "Sharpe", been there three years and still readable.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to try these weather proof name tag holders and shrink printed beetight hive labels to fit. Found a hundred pack of these on eBay for 9.00 delivered. Should be able to scan through the holder.

https://www.amazon.com/HOSL-Waterproof-Plastic-Vertical-Holders/dp/B014KM4JO6

PAHunter62


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

www.novatool.com/Brandingirn-BeeHive.htm

www.lhbrandingirons.com/specialty-branders/

www.brandnew.net/estore/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=7&cat=Beekeepers+Beehive+Branders

I also make a marked nail shank, which I insert into a hole drilled into the notch of a finger joint before assembling the box. If they are ever stolen and recovered, all I have to say is, "Officer, X-ray any of these boxes. If you find a nail shank marked like this one, they are my beehives."


----------



## couesbro (Feb 4, 2017)

Why not use copper trap tags?

http://www.minntrapprod.com/Engraved-Copper-Trap-Tags/productinfo/CT-50P/


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

orthoman said:


> Ear tags for cattle - as mentioned some come as different sizes and colors and, some come already numbered, just nail or screw them on the hive.



Tried those, don't hold up to the sun. Hives stands last longer than livestock and don't walk around like livestock does.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I cut some SBB insert boards from pieces of corrugated plastic sign board which I purchased as blank sign boards from Menard's. Kind of expensive, but that's what I could find. Anyway, there was two strips left over. One was about 2 inches wide. The other about 3 inches wide. I cut the smaller strip into squares and used a permanent black marker to write the hive number on and then attached it with push pins through two opposite corners. Cheap. Easy. Long lasting (I think).


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Livestock ear tags


----------

